# What Am I? (I know the answer, lets see if anyone can get it)



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I caught this fish in the Lake of Two Mountains in Hudson, Quebec, Canada.

Lets see how well you know your fish...what am I?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

there's only 1 answer to that question ........ FOOD!!!!!! jz kidding


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

LOL, they are actually very good to eat if smoked


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Herring?


----------



## Brandonl87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Im going with Romad on this one Herring?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

yup looks like you guys are right.it does look like a herring ^.^


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

The answer is a Goldeye, they are breed commercially and smoked in Winnipeg, Canada and are apparently extremely good to eat.


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like a shad to me, we use them as bait fish around here xD


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

wow they seriously look the same. they must have cousins.


----------

